# оптоволоконный (pronunciation)



## Interprete

Hello

I would like to know how to stress the adjective оптоволоконный (as in Оптоволоконные телекоммуникации)
I heard it from a Russian who pronounced it like 'оптоволок(-)нЫй', dropping the last O and stressing the Ы. Is this the standard way of saying this?

Thanks


----------



## smmichael

No, the standard way is *оптоволокОнный*, so that every vowel is pronounced*.*


----------



## -Nisa-

Just to confirm, I totally agree with smmichael. There is no other way of saying it


----------



## Maroseika

Sometimes the word is pronounced with two stresses, with a weaker one on the first syllable. However, as already said, standard stress is оптоволоко́нный.

By the way, endings -ый and -ий are never sterssed.


----------



## Rosett

Maroseika said:


> By the way, endings -ый and -ий are never sterssed.


These endings can be stressed in the proper names.


----------



## Drink

Rosett said:


> These endings can be stressed in the proper names.



Can you give some examples of that?


----------



## smmichael

Drink said:


> Can you give some examples of that?



I can give one example - *хан Батый*


----------



## Drink

smmichael said:


> I can give one example - *хан Батый*



But that is not the adjectival suffix. It's "хана Батыя", not "хана Батого".


----------



## Interprete

smmichael said:


> No, the standard way is *оптоволокОнный*, so that every vowel is pronounced*.*


Thank you. Here's the recording of the sentence (it's the very first word). Maybe I just don't hear clearly.
Optique


----------



## Maroseika

Interprete said:


> Here's the recording of the sentence (it's the very first word). Maybe I just don't hear clearly.
> Optique


You heard it almost correct, however the speaker used the wrong word: оптоволокны́е.


----------



## Q-cumber

Interprete said:


> Thank you. Here's the recording of the sentence (it's the very first word). Maybe I just don't hear clearly.
> Optique


She pronounces  "оптоволокнЫе". She either made a mistake or there's a defect in the recording.


----------



## Interprete

Thank you! I'll be sure not to remember that then


----------



## Q-cumber

Maroseika said:


> Sometimes the word is pronounced with two stresses, with a weaker one on the first syllable. However, as already said, standard stress is оптоволоко́нный.
> 
> By the way, endings -ый and -ий are never sterssed.


In adjectives, yes. However, in some rare cases these endings can be stressed too. As in "перипетИй", for example. (Genetive plural of "перипетия").


----------



## Rosett

Drink said:


> Can you give some examples of that?


A family name Коломи́й|Коломы́й. There is more, of course.


----------



## Maroseika

Q-cumber said:


> In adjectives, yes. However, in some rare cases these endings can be stressed too. As in "перипетИй", for example. (Genetive plural of "перипетия").


In перипетия the ending is not -ия, but -я (or better say -а with the stem ending on j). Same like in вития, стихия and so on. In the Plural Genitive ending is zero.
Also in the proper names like Батый, Стрый and Коломий the stem ends on j, with zero ending in Nominative.


----------



## Q-cumber

Maroseika said:


> In перипетия the ending is not -ия, but -я (or better say -а with the stem ending on j). Same like in вития, стихия and so on. In the Plural Genitive ending is zero.
> .


You're technically right, if we talk about Russian "окончания".  But the English term 'ending' is broader and it is applicable here.


----------



## Maroseika

Q-cumber said:


> You're technically right, if we talk about Russian "окончания".  But the English term 'ending' is broader and it is applicable here.


I'm afraid it is not broad enough to cover the stem parts. Sometimes English term "ending" is really referred also to suffixes, but anyway it means an affix which is placed after the stem. Therefore "ending" is by no means applicable to the last 2 letters in words like перипетия or стихия.


----------

